# iPod vide... mais plein en réalité !



## jayjay12 (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques semaines, mon iPod classique 40Go donne des signes de fatigue (plantages réguliers...).
Ce matin, miracle, il s'allume du premier coup !
Il y avait anguille : il s'allume du premier coup mais... ne trouve plus aucun morceau !!!
Liste Artistes, Albums, Genres... tout est vide !

Je viens de le brancher à mon pc : il y a bien 27 Go utilisés.
J'arrive même à voir les dossiers contenant les morceaux dans iPod_Control/Music/F...

Quelques indices :
> le dossier iPod_Control apparaît en "dossier caché"... mais je crois que c'est normal
> le fichier iPod_Control/iPodPrefs est "endommagé et illisible" par le Bloc-Notes

Bref, mon iPod ne voit pas les morceaux qu'il contient...

Au secours MacGeneration !!!

Jerome


----------



## fandipod (12 Juillet 2008)

Beh écoute je te conseil de vider ton ipod en passant par la fonction disque dur enfin de remettre toutes tes chansons sur ton pc ou mac et ensuite le restaurer et le reremplir afin de voir le résultat!!! 

Voilà Bonne soirée!!!! 


Fandipod


----------



## jayjay12 (14 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour Fandipod,

C'est justement ce que je voulais éviter...


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2008)

essaye d'y accéder avec ipoddisk, on ne sait jamais

sinon, yamipod et senuti permettent également de fouiller dans ton popod

à+

edit: ce sont des soft pour mac.... mais ça doit exister aussi pour pc


----------



## jayjay12 (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci Arlequin.

J'ai en fait sauvegardé tout le contenu de mon iPod sur plusieurs DVD.

En fait, ma question est : y a-t-il autre chose à faire qu'un clique droit "Formater"?

Quelles sont les conséquences d'un formatage d'iPod ?
Va-t-il fonctionner correctement avec iTunes ensuite ?
Ou y aura-t-il des manips à effectuer pour réinstaller le système ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2008)

jayjay12 a dit:


> Merci Arlequin.
> 
> J'ai en fait sauvegardé tout le contenu de mon iPod sur plusieurs DVD.
> 
> ...



une restauration peut souvent améliorer le fonctionnement d'un appareil, quel qu'il soit (PC, Mac, Ipod, Gps, ....)mais en aucun cas cela réparera un éventuel soucis mécanique/hardware


En ce qui concerne l'ipod, il sera remis à zéro, ce qui n'est pas un soucis puisque tu as un backup... par contre, si le problème n'est pas soft mais hard-ware.... le problème se reproduira vite...

à+


----------



## jayjay12 (14 Juillet 2008)

Restauration = formatage ?


----------



## jayjay12 (14 Juillet 2008)

Qui dit formatage dit veiller à la compatibilté Mac ou PC...
Non, je ne suis pas angoissé du tout !!!


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juillet 2008)

jayjay12 a dit:


> Qui dit formatage dit veiller à la compatibilté Mac ou PC...
> Non, je ne suis pas angoissé du tout !!!



te casses pas la tête, tu ouvres itunes et tu envoies la restauration


----------



## jayjay12 (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci Arlequin !

Bonne nuit


----------



## jayjay12 (19 Juillet 2008)

La bonne blague...
L'iPod ne monte même plus sur le bureau du Mac, encore moins dans iTunes 
Je le vends pour pièces si ça intéresse quelqu'un.
Il aura vécu 4 ans...


----------

